# Victorian Farmhouse, Cambs, Oct15



## The Wombat (Oct 19, 2015)

*Frizman spotted this one last year, so when we had an opportunity to do a small roadtrip, we gave this place a look. It’s a big building, with 5 bedrooms, outbuildings and a grand exterior. Entrance was near a fortunately extinct wasps nest. In London this would probably be worth a few million, but out here in the fens, it has been left empty. Maybe it has a few structural issues, but I think this place could still be salvaged.

No history – I know a few other explorers have been here, and I know it was occupied until a few years ago.
Explored with Frizman.*












And inside




















The view from that staircase

























all taken handheld, as I forgot my bloody tripod
thanks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 19, 2015)

That's a lovely set wombat..I really liked it here..shame this one is going to pot.great set.would never know it was handheld.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 19, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a lovely set wombat..I really liked it here..shame this one is going to pot.great set.would never know it was handheld.



Thanks mate 
Its a nice wander - quite a pleasant homely ambiance here. Not the unwelcoming atmosphere I've had in some places

Yes all handheld @ F2.8 - just checked back, and one shot crept up a little high to 4000 iso


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 20, 2015)

That's pretty good shots for a hand-held camera. Nice report although it has been recorded before but you have some different shots which keeps it interesting.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice one, especially handheld! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2015)

You made a good job of that Wombat, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Oct 20, 2015)

You captured this place really nicely Wombat! Great photos  I'm glad to see my little picture and phone arrangement are still in place :laugh:


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 20, 2015)

Rubex said:


> You captured this place really nicely Wombat! Great photos  I'm glad to see my little picture and phone arrangement are still in place :laugh:



Thank you M'dear 

Very artistically set up by you


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Cracking shots and a great job.


----------



## Badger (Oct 24, 2015)

Visited this and posted a report on it about a year ago. We couldn't get inside then. I think I called it "gonna keep an eye on this" or something like that. When we visited the whole place stank of heating oil as if they'd been a major spill at some point. It's really nice to see your pictures of the inside. It certainly was occupied until fairly recently because the pictures on Street view show a static caravan, cars and even a trampoline in the garden. I don't know whether you spotted it or not, but there was evidence of fairly recent pointing in some areas of the brickwork, as well as repairs to the render so I assume someone started to work on it and then ran out of money given that I think street view was 2009 which was the height of the recession.....Equally that's just my theory and probably bollocks. Nice pictures and thanks for posting them.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 6, 2015)

Badger said:


> Visited this and posted a report on it about a year ago. We couldn't get inside then. I think I called it "gonna keep an eye on this" or something like that. When we visited the whole place stank of heating oil as if they'd been a major spill at some point. It's really nice to see your pictures of the inside. It certainly was occupied until fairly recently because the pictures on Street view show a static caravan, cars and even a trampoline in the garden. I don't know whether you spotted it or not, but there was evidence of fairly recent pointing in some areas of the brickwork, as well as repairs to the render so I assume someone started to work on it and then ran out of money given that I think street view was 2009 which was the height of the recession.....Equally that's just my theory and probably bollocks. Nice pictures and thanks for posting them.



Thanks mate. It was doable when we visited last month, so hopefully it still is now.
Didn't see that cellar you suggested in your original post.

I don't think this will be empty for long. It's too good to go to waste, and despite being empty had a homely feel about it.


----------

